

Good clipart site? - limeade

Does anyone know of a good quality clipart site with a license that will allow me to use the clipart on a website?
======
testarossa
Take a look at the Open Clip Art Library, the Creative Commons search engine,
and the lists of lists that Smashing Magazine is well known for.

<http://www.openclipart.org/>

<http://search.creativecommons.org/>

<http://www.smashingmagazine.com/category/graphics/>

By the way, you haven't told us what type of website you've got. That's
important when, for example, you find clipart that has a Creative Commons Non-
Commercial license.

